# What do you wear when you are at home?



## beaglette (May 6, 2008)

I'm curious what people wear at home, lounging around? I don't mean *exactly* what you wear, I just mean in general! Soooo, here we go with another poll!


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 6, 2008)

*I wear shorts &amp; a top, always in makeup, but sometimes just lipstick.If I feel lazy I wear Bra, Panties, and a Mesh Robe. Slippers when lazy, flips - flops otherwise.*


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 6, 2008)

If were not going anywhere I just wear sweats and an old shirt but If were goin somewhere than I'll wear somethin nice.


----------



## daer0n (May 6, 2008)

I wear my pj's ALL day, lol!


----------



## pinksugar (May 6, 2008)

I don't start work til 1pm every day, but I always get dressed as soon as I get up. I don't want to have 2 lots of washing for the day - casual wear and work wear, so I just get dressed straight away






same with makeup. (Unless I'm going jogging, then I don't get dressed til afterward obviously!)


----------



## Freya (May 6, 2008)

Pajamas or something comfy


----------



## glamourgrl (May 6, 2008)

I have little ones to chase all day, so it's pj's for me! They love them too.


----------



## CellyCell (May 6, 2008)

At home, I wear my PJs. Which consist of either tank tops or printed tees and some lounging pants/sweats.


----------



## speedy (May 6, 2008)

I usually wear jeans and a tshirt.


----------



## MissElaine (May 6, 2008)

I'm usually wearing my boyfriend's clothes! We've lived together for a few years, so it's easy (easier than it is to grab my own? Hm.) to grab his clothes for around the house wear. His shirts and his boxers are usually the way to go just because they're extremely baggy on me! In fact, if I'm not careful, his boxers will fall clean off of me!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif At home, I wear my PJs. Which consist of either tank tops or printed tees and some lounging pants/sweats. Ditto!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 6, 2008)

do you mean like if we are not leaving the house at all or if we have a few errands to run?

cause if i am not leaving the house it is totaly sweatpants other wise it is casual clothes like jeans and a t-shirt


----------



## monniej (May 6, 2008)

love my jogging pants, tank tops and flip flops for just chillin'.


----------



## magneticheart (May 6, 2008)

I wear my PJ's sometimes when I can't be bothered to get dressed but most of the time if I'm not particularly going anywhere but I need to get up and dressed then I just put on jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 6, 2008)

At this very moment I am wearing blue shorts, with a T - shirt top that has President Bush looking like Afred E. Newman followed by the word Worry. I have had for about seven years.


----------



## akathegnat (May 6, 2008)

I live in Florida and miss my sweat pants.



So I wear cotton shorts and t-shirts and tank tops, alot of times with a sports bra under. I do love my flip flops.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beyonce Welch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif At this very moment I am wearing blue shorts, with a T - shirt top that has President Bush looking like Afred E. Newman followed by the word Worry. I have had for about seven years. Hey, this isn't the Politics forum! lol.


----------



## love2482 (May 6, 2008)

T shirt and boxer shorts are my fav clothes to wear around the house.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 6, 2008)

I usually wear comfortable Pajama pants or somethin alike &amp; a top if Im not going anywhere I never really care what Im wearing But I always gotta have my Makeup on at all times!


----------



## Karren (May 6, 2008)

Well typically I wear jeans and a tee.... But when the family decides to take off for the day... Its dressed to the nines!! Lol. Not your typical situation...


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 6, 2008)

Pjs.


----------



## ivette (May 6, 2008)

definetly a jeans n t-shirt kind of gal


----------



## Anthea (May 7, 2008)

Jeans &amp; T shirt for me


----------



## La_Mari (May 7, 2008)

Sweats, and baggy shirts. I'm all about comfort. But I also look super scrubby, so if I'm lazy I'll wear cuter sweats and shirts to go to the store really quick.


----------



## pattynsd (May 7, 2008)

Jeans and tees and if the weather is warm-shorts


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 7, 2008)

PJ's, which is yoga pants with rock shirts, or some kind of graphic tee.


----------



## magosienne (May 7, 2008)

i stay in my PJ's during the morning, then take a shower and dress very casual, with old stuff (teeshirts and pants) that are still wearable but not decent enough for outdoors.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 8, 2008)

i came home not too long ago (like an hour) and imdeatly changed into lounge pants and a tshirt with an over-sized hoodie.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 8, 2008)

Usually I go at least somewhere everyday, store, playgroup. So I dress casual. But if I do stay home it is definately still my jammies, or comfy house pants, for me and the kids!


----------



## jessiej78 (May 8, 2008)

I almost always wear sweatpants or pajamas at home. My favorite thing to wear is the OLD NAVY yoga pants- SO comfortable!!


----------



## Adrienne (May 9, 2008)

I just stay in my pj's all day. And definitely no mu. Kinda takes the whole point away of staying at home and relaxing.


----------



## PrissyB (May 9, 2008)

Victoria's Secret pink sweatpants and the pink tee's. So cute and soooo comfy! I love that the tee's are a longer length, really looks good and you never have to worry about the "muffin top" thing lol.


----------

